# Bag For Biab



## stowaway (1/8/08)

what does everyone use to make their BIAB bags?

I would prefer to just buy one straight out.

any suggestions? I only see hop bags.


----------



## reg (1/8/08)

Swiss Voile from any curtain place (Spotlight etc)

I have not seen any pre made bags but you could take it into any drycleaners and they should be able to sew it up for you.
I cut mine into a circle and a family friend sewed the outer edge up and put a draw string in for me.


----------



## stowaway (1/8/08)

reg said:


> Swiss Voile from any curtain place (Spotlight etc)
> 
> I have not seen any pre made bags but you could take it into any drycleaners and they should be able to sew it up for you.
> I cut mine into a circle and a family friend sewed the outer edge up and put a draw string in for me.



thanks reg. I was hoping to get away with out sewing. But I guess I can find someone who can sew


----------



## ikern (2/8/08)

stowaway said:


> thanks reg. I was hoping to get away with out sewing. But I guess I can find someone who can sew



You might find one of those small booths in your nearest mega-mall which does alterations. I reckon they'd do it for you pretty cheap.

Cheers,

Soz


----------



## pedleyr (28/8/08)

reg said:


> Swiss Voile from any curtain place (Spotlight etc)
> 
> I have not seen any pre made bags but you could take it into any drycleaners and they should be able to sew it up for you.
> I cut mine into a circle and a family friend sewed the outer edge up and put a draw string in for me.



I just did a quick google of Swiss Voile - upwards of $50 per metre.

Surely that's incorrect?

I'll be heading up to Spotlight during my lunch break to have a look..


----------



## I like beer (28/8/08)

bought 1.5mts on saturday from spotlight for less than $10 & got 2 bags out of it to suit 65lt tank


----------



## apd (28/8/08)

stowaway said:


> what does everyone use to make their BIAB bags?
> 
> I would prefer to just buy one straight out.
> 
> any suggestions? I only see hop bags.



I have a 2m x 1m length of muslin, doubled over and draped into the kettle. No sewing. Just some pegs around the lip to hold it in place.


----------



## I like beer (28/8/08)

pedleyr said:


> I just did a quick google of Swiss Voile - upwards of $50 per metre.
> 
> Surely that's incorrect?
> 
> I'll be heading up to Spotlight during my lunch break to have a look..




I just did a quick google and for that price it all seems to be cotton Voile.

What we got was a polyester and about $7m.


'the mrs'


----------



## Cocko (31/8/08)

So I just went to buy 'swiss voile' and the only response from staff was; Cotton Voile thats all we have...

Is this the right stuff?? I thought I would be getting a finer muslin sort of meshy stuff... but this is just a really light cotton material.... Is it the stuff?

Or am I missing something here.. :blink: 

Any advice is appreciated.

Cocko


----------



## Ross (31/8/08)

Cocko said:


> So I just went to buy 'swiss voile' and the only response from staff was; Cotton Voile thats all we have...
> 
> Is this the right stuff?? I thought I would be getting a finer muslin sort of meshy stuff... but this is just a really light cotton material.... Is it the stuff?
> 
> ...




hi cocko, you want nylon/polyester, not cotton.

cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (31/8/08)

yeah what Ross said. I don't know if the cotton stuff would be strong enough. Incidently, the latest batch of muslin the the mother in law got for my hop bags was much stronger (edit: than the muslin I bought), and I suspect it would be fine, but best to go with the tried and tested synthetic stuff.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/8/08)

Like the guys said, not cotton.

The Swiss voile that is the recommended bag is 100% polyester. Its basically a curtain "sheer" - if you cant get a response from the sales rep, try going to the curtain section and just looking around. You want a white/ivory/colourless cloth, seethrough, that is the finest mesh possible whilst still being visibly a mesh. The holes between the threads should be only 1 or 2 times teh width of the threads themselves.

Got a French Press style coffee maker?? Have a look at the steel filter cloth in that - thats about what you are looking for, but in 100% polyester. I think that polyester is a better choice than nylon - some of the nylons are "stretchy" and the appropriate BiaB cloth isn't. Virtually no give in it at all, even when its at 100C

And when you are choosing thread to sew it with - once again, 100% polyester.

Remember to construct it so that any weight is bourne by the cloth, not by seams. They are the weak point.

Aside from that - the bag that reviled bought was a "wine strainer bag" I cant find anyone on the web selling them in Australia, but if you go to a shop that sells winemaking gear you might find one. It needs to be big enough to put your pot inside of - dont fall for the small bag trick just because its easier. If its not big enough to put your pot in (or very bloody nearly) then you need to find a different one or make one yourself.

TB


----------



## Cocko (31/8/08)

Thank you so much guys.... I didn't think cotton was right!

So is it still called Voile? Polyester voile?

The hunt continues.... If anyone knows where I can find some in Melbourne, let me know!!

Who would have thought when I started brewing that I would be learning about materials!!!

Thanks again guys, a night learning how to sew has just been postponed.

Cheers

Cocko


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/8/08)

both Spotlight and Lincraft stock the right stuff - I bought mine from (IIRC) lincraft in the city - I strongly suspect that your local outlet of either of these two stores will have the stuff you need, its just a matter of how useful the sales assistant is - you may have to search it out on your own..

If you are really stuck - PM me your address and I will post you a small square of the stuff and you can just take it in and say "give me some of this..."

But I found mine after about 2 mins of walking around the store, so I suspect you won have too much trouble.

TB


----------



## gerald (31/8/08)

Hmmm,

i just did my first brew in a bag and i used some cotton material, it didnt seem right. I didnt sew it up into a bag. Instead just had it drapped over the pot.

I found gaining an accurate temperature was much harder with BIAB. 

My plan next time is to use my hopelessly shit esky mashtun. and put the bag(will make a new bag or atleast get the correct material) in the esky (as it holds the temperature much more steadily) and basicly do BiaB in the esky. leave the bag in there, drain out the first runnings as i pour more water in.

will be just like using my shit louter thingy but with the ease of a bag and without getting heaps of grain and shit through the pipes. 

will see how it goes, i think i will have much better luck with it and hopefully will be better with the new material.

is that the same material people use for hop bags?


----------



## Cocko (31/8/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> both Spotlight and Lincraft stock the right stuff - I bought mine from (IIRC) lincraft in the city - I strongly suspect that your local outlet of either of these two stores will have the stuff you need, its just a matter of how useful the sales assistant is - you may have to search it out on your own..
> 
> If you are really stuck - PM me your address and I will post you a small square of the stuff and you can just take it in and say "give me some of this..."
> 
> ...



Thanks heaps TB, absolutely above and beyond, as always!!

Yep, the sunday staff may be the ring ins me thinks..... I will hunt it out myself or make them do a search on their computers!!

Staff: "nope only cotton voile" 
Me: "Thirsty boy said!! :angry: Look again!" 
Staff: "nope, only cotton" 
Me: "Get your manager out here. NOW!" :lol: 

Also, cheers to spillsmost for the tips....

Happy BIAB'ing all! Mighty!

Cocko.


----------



## bonj (31/8/08)

gerald said:


> I found gaining an accurate temperature was much harder with BIAB.



You'll find that will be the case with any new mashing vessel. It certainly was when I built a new mashtun.


----------



## Cocko (1/9/08)

Ok, Swiss Voile has been got!!

Next little challenge is making the bag and here is my issue:

My 'Kettle' has had the top cut out of it leaving a small amount around the top, planning for the lid to sit on.. SO if I make the bag to line the inside once the mash is done its time to pull the bag out the grain would have bunched at the bottom and be a fair bit larger than the top hole.... I don't really want to grind the rest away, it took a lot to get the hole cutting done, not to mention about 5 disk - its some tuff sh*t!!

Any thoughts my friends??


----------



## MVZOOM (1/9/08)

DOn't worry about that - you can either attach the rope to the lowest portion of the bag (which makes it easier to get out) or just pull it out.... I just pull mine out, if your hands are a bit sensitive to heat, wear some dishwashing gloves. The grain moves in the bag - it's not a problem.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Cocko (1/9/08)

MVZOOM said:


> DOn't worry about that - you can either attach the rope to the lowest portion of the bag (which makes it easier to get out) or just pull it out.... I just pull mine out, if your hands are a bit sensitive to heat, wear some dishwashing gloves. The grain moves in the bag - it's not a problem.
> 
> Cheers - Mike




Awesome. Thanks MVZOOM.

That means it all systems go at Cocko's this weekend, AG's ahoy!!
:super:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/9/08)

hmmm - MVZOOM is obviously making it work, but I've seen two different brewers use a keg conversion like that and IMHO its not so great. Oh yeah, it works, but its messy. When you pull the bag, it "squeezes" out through the hole and a lot of wort spills down the sides. Its also not so easy to pull the bag out if you haven't rigged up a skyhook or something.

If it were my kettle - I'd be taking an angle grinder to it and cutting the top completely off so you have straight sides and a "full width" opening. I'm pretty sure this is mentioned a few times in the "BIAB Guide" thread. Knocking the top off will be a lot easier than cutting a hole anyway.

Keep the bit you cut off nice and neat, then it will sit on there with your lid on it anyway. A couple of tabs welded/riveted/screwed to the sides of the top bit will stop it sliding off

But hell, you have a conversion already - give it a whirl and see what you think before you go chopping it up again.

TB


----------



## Cocko (1/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> hmmm - MVZOOM is obviously making it work, but I've seen two different brewers use a keg conversion like that and IMHO its not so great. Oh yeah, it works, but its messy. When you pull the bag, it "squeezes" out through the hole and a lot of wort spills down the sides. Its also not so easy to pull the bag out if you haven't rigged up a skyhook or something.
> 
> If it were my kettle - I'd be taking an angle grinder to it and cutting the top completely off so you have straight sides and a "full width" opening. I'm pretty sure this is mentioned a few times in the "BIAB Guide" thread. Knocking the top off will be a lot easier than cutting a hole anyway.
> 
> ...



Thanks TB, I am thinking a string to one of the bottom corners to use to angle the bottom on lifting will be what I try first. And yes, Sky hook is fitted!

Yeah, the conversion is done, tap fitted and it took ALOT of cleaning and rinsing to get the metal fibres out the first time.... I hope I don't have to go through that again  

I have another keg waiting to be my HLT in the future.... So if worse come to worse, I will start again with that and come in from side on the cut! Tap is weldless so a simple swap over there....

Any way, I'm going in - wish me luck!

Cheers again all

Cocko!


----------



## mitto68 (2/9/08)

Let me know how you go cocko, i have the exact same vessel and i am in the process of setting up a biab "system" at the moment. i'm going all electric and have just finished welding up my stand complete with swivelling hoist above my vessel.

cheers,
mick.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/9/08)

You really will be better off with the fully open top - you might get away with the other, but its just not as good. If you have a welder, then knock the top off completely and just weld some little tabs on it and use it as a lid.

I am very interested in your stand though - love to see some pictures. Nice to see the occasional person going BiaB who obviously has the resources to go traditional, but chose the other option


----------



## Cocko (2/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You really will be better off with the fully open top - you might get away with the other, but its just not as good. If you have a welder, then knock the top off completely and just weld some little tabs on it and use it as a lid.
> 
> I am very interested in your stand though - love to see some pictures. Nice to see the occasional person going BiaB who obviously has the resources to go traditional, but chose the other option



I don't have access to a welder at all, trust me I have asked everyone I know... even people I don't! :blink: 

This is how I see it, I will give it a go as is; it may be a little painful to get the bag out safely but will be taking extreme precaution - bag is designed to help in lifting out of 'this vessel'!!

But what is it, a couple of minutes of pain to manoeuvre bag out through top. AS Opposed to another couple of hours and money, on cutting blades, to get the top open!!

So I will go with the couple of minutes first and if it fails go with the later....

Thanks again TB, your opinion is valued on the topic!! :icon_cheers: 

Photos will come soon....

Cheers again all

Cocko!


----------



## pbrosnan (2/9/08)

stowaway said:


> what does everyone use to make their BIAB bags?
> 
> I would prefer to just buy one straight out.
> 
> any suggestions? I only see hop bags.



Hi there,

I see Gryphon Brewing http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/index.php have a link on their front page that says they'll be stocking these as of Friday.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/9/08)

Cocko said:


> This is how I see it, I will give it a go as is; it may be a little painful to get the bag out safely but will be taking extreme precaution - bag is designed to help in lifting out of 'this vessel'!!
> 
> But what is it, a couple of minutes of pain to manoeuvre bag out through top.
> 
> Cocko!





Don't sweat it Cocko , I did over 40 biab with a very similar vessel and a fair few of those were double batches , the bigist thing is having a strong sky hook so you can raise the bag till its up too the top , then let drain for a minute or two then raise up and out .. it takes stuff all too wiggly the bag out and i've never lost more than 100ml running down the side of the vessel ... Go for it buddy , your there now ..

Have fun , enjoy your brewday , and just wait till you taste the beer..

Cheers


----------



## stowaway (3/9/08)

pbrosnan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I see Gryphon Brewing http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/index.php have a link on their front page that says they'll be stocking these as of Friday.




Although it only cost me $10 to make my bag. I think if i need another one ill just buy it straight out.

spending 2 hours at your mother in-laws waiting for her to make a bag is not work $30 imo


----------



## reviled (3/9/08)

Best of luck to you Cocko :icon_cheers: not that youll need it, its easy as :icon_drunk:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/9/08)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Don't sweat it Cocko , I did over 40 biab with a very similar vessel and a fair few of those were double batches , the bigist thing is having a strong sky hook so you can raise the bag till its up too the top , then let drain for a minute or two then raise up and out .. it takes stuff all too wiggly the bag out and i've never lost more than 100ml running down the side of the vessel ... Go for it buddy , your there now ..
> 
> Have fun , enjoy your brewday , and just wait till you taste the beer..
> 
> Cheers



I hereby shut my trap in the face of vastly superior experience - your converted keg will be just fine.

Bag - brew - enjoy

TB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/9/08)

Ran out of time to edit - just realized on a re-read that my last post sounds sarcastic/cynical/pissed off or something. Its not - I actually think that if FNQBunyip says its fine, then I'm most probably barking up the wrong tree and it is fine... <_< must phrase more carefully, must phrase more carefully.

Thirsty removes foot from mouth and slinks away.....


----------



## drtomc (3/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Thirsty removes foot from mouth and slinks away.....



They say "the closed mouth gathers no feet", but I say "toes have an interesting mouthfeel, and the nails are quite crunchy" 

T.


----------



## mitto68 (3/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You really will be better off with the fully open top - you might get away with the other, but its just not as good. If you have a welder, then knock the top off completely and just weld some little tabs on it and use it as a lid.
> 
> I am very interested in your stand though - love to see some pictures. Nice to see the occasional person going BiaB who obviously has the resources to go traditional, but chose the other option




Yeah your probably right, I could have gone traditional but i have always liked the 
kiss method of doing things. I have been keen to give a/g a go for a while but the 
complexities and most importantly the time always put me off. Plus i'm inherently a lazy
bastard too. I'll post some pics of my stand when it has been cleaned up and painted.

cheers,
mick.


----------



## MarkEinOz (6/9/08)

G'day,

I am about to launch into BIAB and thought I might make my bag out of garden "shadecloth". It is usually made out of heavy nylon. I use it now for my wine and cider press cloths to squeeze pulp with and it stands up to 10 tonne of pressure no worries.

It should sew OK too, and my intent is to essentially make a giant "eco" shopping bag, so I have some sturdy handles to latch a ratchet overhead winch to.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cocko (6/9/08)

My thoughts:

Swiss voile.

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/9/08)

Good morning Biab folks and interested parties .....


I have been asked too put a linky up here for anyone interested in purchasing a bag for there Biab brewing purposes.... 


This looks like just the thing if you don't want too visit the mother in law...


Cheers and enjoy ...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/9/08)

MarkEinOz said:


> G'day,
> 
> I am about to launch into BIAB and thought I might make my bag out of garden "shadecloth". It is usually made out of heavy nylon. I use it now for my wine and cider press cloths to squeeze pulp with and it stands up to 10 tonne of pressure no worries.
> 
> ...



I've thought about such a thing myself. I didn't progress the idea because I couldn't convince myself about the colourings staying in the plastic at mash temps. Otherwise, I guess that plastics is plastics? Why not give it a try on a pale beer, check for colour and then offer it to the in-laws for alpha-testing...


----------



## MarkEinOz (6/9/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I've thought about such a thing myself. I didn't progress the idea because I couldn't convince myself about the colourings staying in the plastic at mash temps. Otherwise, I guess that plastics is plastics? Why not give it a try on a pale beer, check for colour and then offer it to the in-laws for alpha-testing...




Thanks for the comments, gents.

Pat has convinced me to keep the status quo, fall into line and use the swiss voile  

At this point, I have realised that I have no experiece in the method so I will proceed the same as the rest of you and get my mojo working rightand repeatable results so I have a control to work from. Then I might just experiment out to other fabrics/mediums. Hell, if it all just works then whats the worry I spose!

I'm getting a touch excited to tell ya the truth. Seeing my missus is a sewing queen, she can do the needful!


----------



## dr K (6/9/08)

Swiss Voile, as opposed to French Voile, English Net or German Unterlederhosengarben is crtical to BIAB. Pat has certainly put you on the correct course here, shadecloth would be but a shadow of the biabic wort bought forth by Swiss Voile, nylon might be nice for knickers but polyester is the pud that biab prizes.
Were my wort to be BIAB based I would not feel part of the team if Swiss Voile were not my fabric of choice.

K


----------



## MVZOOM (6/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> hmmm - MVZOOM is obviously making it work, but I've seen two different brewers use a keg conversion like that and IMHO its not so great. Oh yeah, it works, but its messy. When you pull the bag, it "squeezes" out through the hole and a lot of wort spills down the sides. Its also not so easy to pull the bag out if you haven't rigged up a skyhook or something.
> 
> TB



I don't know why, but I simply havn't had that problem - it was difficult when I had 9.5kgs of grain in it, hense why I'm trying something different for my 80L BIAB system (under construction this weekend). 

My keggle/boiler is at waist hieght, I'm a paltry 78kg and 6' tall, so not exactly a monster. I pull the bag most of the way out, then I can quite easily hold the grain back above the kettle for a good while whilst the last of the wort drains out, and have a plastic container which I swing it into. It then gets hung off the brew rig and drains another 2L or so into another container which gets added to the pre-boil wort. It's not complicated or messy and works really well.

My 'rig' has the top cut out of it and is a standard sized keggle. I'm thinking of two bags for double batches and changing the shape of the bags to make it even easier - almost conical shaped. 

Cheers - MIke


----------



## MVZOOM (6/9/08)

Oh - and I just checked that BIAB bag on Gryphon - mines a completely different shape. It has a flat sewn bottom - ie... it's basically a big square, sewn up. This means when you pull it up and grab it 1/2 way down, the grain moves itself to make an almost cylindrical shape with a conical point- this means that it comes out really easily. 

I can't explain the shape! I'll have to take a happy snap for you.

Cheers - MIke


----------



## hsv_069 (18/9/08)

What exactly is swiss voile? I havent had a chance to go down to Spotlight and ask for it yet but I noticed we have this stuff at home that may do the job. It is a white fine mesh, possibly nylon that we used to have behind our curtains. The purpose of it was to let the light through but it made the view slightly opaque. Hopefully someone knows the stuff that I am talking about. Could this be swiss voile? It would be handy if I could use this as we have heaps of it laying around at the moment. What else is swiss voile normally used for?


----------



## Cocko (18/9/08)

Hey hsv,

From what I understand swiss voile is a curtain material, so you might have the right stuff....

Why don't you go to spot light and check out some swiss voile and see if its the same??

Cheers
Cocko


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/9/08)

stowaway said:


> what does everyone use to make their BIAB bags?
> 
> I would prefer to just buy one straight out.
> 
> any suggestions? I only see hop bags.


Got some HERE. One size fits all from 40L to 100L.Real good quality and strong.
GB


----------



## randyrob (18/9/08)

Hey Nev,

i've got a 98L SS Robinox pot, do you also supply a crane or skyhook for hoisting the 100L bag???

Rob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/9/08)

Rob I just sold my last sky hook, It was very nice, kind of sad to see it go.I think Pat has a spare one though.  
GB


----------



## Doogiechap (18/9/08)

randyrob said:


> Hey Nev,
> 
> i've got a 98L SS Robinox pot, do you also supply a crane or skyhook for hoisting the 100L bag???
> 
> Rob.



Rob where were you when I posted this
:lol:


----------



## randyrob (18/9/08)

hehe doogie.....

who holds the world record for biggest biab mash? what is the biggest batch that has been done?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/9/08)

It "might" be Spills

a double batch of a strong ale - I think it ran to 17 or 18kg of dry grain?

Bag held without even a whimper. Still, its only going to weigh what... 20-25 kg on the way out so I would expect it to hold even with a grain bill that large.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/08)

randyrob said:


> hehe doogie.....
> 
> who holds the world record for biggest biab mash? what is the biggest batch that has been done?


----------



## randyrob (18/9/08)

i think the challenge has been set Pat a "BIAB Whole Bag Brewday" at your place, 

anyone local got a 4wd with a winch on the front it could come in handy :blink:

and why is it everytime i think of BIAB my mind wanders and i end up thinking of being dominated by someone wearing fishnets?


----------



## Katherine (18/9/08)

I did a double batch with 24Kg of grain.....


----------



## wabster (18/9/08)

Katie was that a single layer of Swiss Voile? I've often wonder how much weight it will hold.

I went and bought about 3 metres of SV from Spotlight, and just use it loose after trimming to ensure there was plenty of excess down the sides of my 15 litre drink cooler mash tun  I just put the top on when I am at the right mashing temp and use a rubber band to hold the excess Voile together over the top. That stops the siphon effect that happened the first time.

Has worked well for me the 3 times I've gone down this route. Cheerz Wab


----------



## Katherine (18/9/08)

> Katie was that a single layer of Swiss Voile? I've often wonder how much weight it will hold.




The Bag is exactly like the ones Gryphon Brewing are selling. Held it quite easily....


----------



## wambesi (18/9/08)

Well after throwing my bag in the bin (check the BIAB register thread for why) I went into spotlight to purchase some more material.
Thanks to Thirsty's advice (pretty sure it was him) when they looked at me blankly after asking for swiss voile I told them apparently it's a curtain sheer.

Oh sure that worked didn't it! Wish I knew that the last few times I had tried looking for it! Within 5 mins I had the exact stuff needed and on my way to dick smith to get some parts for my fridgemate....but thats another story.

Anyway as mentioned check the curtain area, 100% polyester swiss voile was there.
That and some elastic came to about $11 so pretty good - oh yeah that was enough for two bags as well.


----------



## Katherine (19/9/08)

> I did a double batch with 24Kg of grain.....



Sorry Spills I was mistaken we did two double-batches... I must of being intoxicated....

RandyRob I was talking to Patch last night about the challenge, and for now on his pretty much brewing 25kg bag brews just to cover the beer that is consumed....


----------



## crundle (4/2/09)

I'm still a bit confused on which shape of bag people are using for BIAB now. Is it acceptable to make one with a circular bottom stitched to a cylindrical side, with a drawstring around the top of the cylindrical side, or is this not really strong enough? I am planning on only doing single batches for kegging, so unlikely to go past 5-6kgs of grain.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## Damian44 (4/2/09)

crundle i went with the circle base and i am happy. You can reinforce the stitching by sewing another piece of cloth onto the seem. But thats probably overkill.
Just make sure your base is bigger thsn your pot. I think cloth loops are better than a draw string. The more loops the better. 2c


----------



## wambesi (4/2/09)

crundle said:


> I'm still a bit confused on which shape of bag people are using for BIAB now. Is it acceptable to make one with a circular bottom stitched to a cylindrical side, with a drawstring around the top of the cylindrical side, or is this not really strong enough? I am planning on only doing single batches for kegging, so unlikely to go past 5-6kgs of grain.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Crundle



People are using different types of bags - it's basically up to you and for the price of it you can afford to experiment as well!
Mine is a pillow case like design with elastic sewn in to fit snug around the pot and also a drawstring above that when wanting to lift and hang it up.

As long as you have a decent strength stitch you should be fine.


----------



## tangent (4/2/09)

I think I can say most of the BIAB guys here prefer the Singer 14SH654 4/3 Thread FREEARM Overlock Serger Machine. It does a rolled hem, differential feed, stitch width, length controls, embroidery, all the stuff a modern brewer needs. I like to embroider a Blue Willow design on my "brew pillow" so it matches my crockery. It's sooo Better Homes and Gardens! x


----------



## crundle (4/2/09)

lol, not sure if our sewing machine is quite up to spec for that sort of stuff, but I am thinking of making up one with the circle base and lots of stitching. Thanks for the input all.

Crundle


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/2/09)

crundle said:


> lol, not sure if our sewing machine is quite up to spec for that sort of stuff, but I am thinking of making up one with the circle base and lots of stitching. Thanks for the input all.
> 
> Crundle




Just like a sleeping bag stuff sack - thats what Spills has and its plenty strong enough. DON'T... suspend your bag from its drawstring. you want to pull it closed and "strangle" the bag below the opening by wrapping a few loops of the drawstring cord around it - suspend from there. That way you are relying on the strength of the cord and the material, not how well the stitching holds in just the few cm where your draw string emerges from the bag.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/2/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Just like a sleeping bag stuff sack - thats what Spills has and its plenty strong enough. DON'T... suspend your bag from its drawstring. you want to pull it closed and "strangle" the bag below the opening by wrapping a few loops of the drawstring cord around it - suspend from there. That way you are relying on the strength of the cord and the material, not how well the stitching holds in just the few cm where your draw string emerges from the bag.



I keep redesigning my bag in my mind along a particular line and always come back to the simple sleeping bag stuff-sack design. The pillow case never really did it for me like it apparently does for tangent. I don't know if that is a fault on my part or tangent's.

I sewed mine up with a $20 Reject Shop sewing machine and have no issues with it at all. I would suggest though, if you are doing it yourself, that it will make life a lot easier if you pin the seams, tack them with some rough hand stitching and *then* go at it with the sewing machine. It's what Mrs Sims told me in sewing class and it has always served me well.

I mistreated my drawstring and it broke after forty-something brews - but the bag and the stitching continue to hold up well. Next bag (because that is what counts for bling bling in my brewery *sigh*) will have a drawstring made of cord that is about twice as thick. The Ikea parasol will have to be held down with something else...


----------

